# Parametrierung vom WAGO Scheduler in einer VISU



## myownshadow (16 Januar 2020)

Hallo !
Ich benutze einen WAGO 750-832 Controller, programmiert über CoDeSys 2.3 und möchte eine BACnet Scheduler benutzen um einen Ausgang (Beleuchtung) zu schalten.
Das funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut, habe über ein BV-Objekt den Schaltzustand zugeordnet und das Programm tut seinen Dienst.

Natürlich möchte ich nun die täglichen Ein-/Ausschaltzeiten an einer Oberfläche ändern können.
Wie komme ich an die "Weekly Schedule" Objekte aber nun heran um sie auf die Oberfläche zu bringen ?
Muss ich sie ähnlich wie den Schaltausgang mit einem AV-Objekt verbinden um sie ändern zu können ?

Für einen Tipp bin ich sehr Dankbar.


----------



## .:WAGO::011726:. (17 Januar 2020)

Hallo myownshadow,

bei uns auf der Website gibt es ein Anwendungshinweis zur BACnet_02.lib. https://www.wago.com/de/d/7193

Im Kapitel 7 wird die Verwendung des BACnet-Scheduler gezeigt und im folgenden Kapitel 8 wird die Einbindung der zugehörigen Visualisierungen erklärt.

Du kannst also die schon fertige Visualisierungsvorlagen nutzen (und diese noch ggf. anpassen).


----------



## myownshadow (20 Januar 2020)

Hallo !

Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich hatte auf meinem Rechner einfach nur eine alte Bibliothek.
Jetzt habe ich die notwendigen Bausteine gefunden, die so weit funktionieren.

Was mit aber noch unklar ist, ist die Status Visualisierung. 
Hier gibt es ja auch die Funktionalität der Manuellen Bedienung.
Leider funktioniert die scheinbar im Zusammenspiel mit dem Wochenschaltprogramm nicht.

Jegliches setzen von "ManualSwitch" und "ManualOperation" hat keinen Einfluss auf den Ausgang des Wochenschaltprogrammes.


----------



## .:WAGO::011726:. (21 Januar 2020)

Hallo myownshadow,

Die „visuBACnetScheduler_Status“ aus der BACnet_02.exp hat keine Buttons „ManualSwitch“ oder „ManualOperation“. 
  Ich vermute du hast noch die „visuScheduler_Status“ aus der VisuScheduler_03.lib in deinem Projekt. Diese gehört zu dem FbScheduler aus der Scheduler_03.lib und ist nicht mit dem „FbBACnetScheduler“ der BAC_02.lib kompatibel. 
Beim Ersetzen der Platzhalter in der Visualisierung sollte schon auffallen das die angegebenen Platzhalter gar nicht zu finden sind bzw. werden falsch verknüpfte Platzhalter mit Warnungen beim Übersetzen angezeigt.

  Ein manuelles Übersteuern des BACnet-Schedulers aus der Codesys wäre auch nicht wirklich BACnet Konform. 
Eine Möglichkeit wäre: Den Datenpunkt auf den auch der Scheduler wirkt (...der der in der "ListOfObjectPropertyReferences" eingetragen wurde) mit einer höheren Priorität zu überschreiben. Der Scheduler schreibt standartmäßig in Prio16. Mit den FbBACnetPriorityArray_AV könnte man jetzt in die Prio 15 einen "Handübersteuerungswert" in das AnalogValueObjekt schreiben. Mit xNull könnte die Übersteuerung dann wieder zurück genommen werden.


----------



## myownshadow (22 Januar 2020)

Guten Morgen !
Ich habe mich da wohl nicht vollständig korrekt ausgedrückt.
Ich benutze den visuScheduleWeekly_d für das Wochenprogramm und den visuScheduler_Status_d  (Visu_Scheduler_03.lib).
Der Status hat natürlich keinen Button, lediglich eine Anzeige.

Korrespondierend dazu gibt es den FbScheduler der den Status bedient und den FbScheduleWeekly für das Wochenprogramm (Scheduler_03.lib).

Der FbScheduler kennt die Eingänge ManualOperation und ManualSwitch. 
Diese gedachte ich zu benutzen, um das Wochenprogramm, hier zu Wartungszwecken, zu übersteuern.

Das geht scheinbar nicht.


----------

